
MongoDB Apocalypse Is Here as Ransom Attacks Hit 10,000 Servers - nkantar
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/mongodb-apocalypse-is-here-as-ransom-attacks-hit-10-000-servers/
======
joeskyyy
> The attacks don't target all MongoDB databases, but only those left
> accessible via the Internet and without a password on the administrator
> account

Well now I don't feel sorry for these people :|

